# AuzenTech X-Fi Forte 7.1  und Windows 10 Treiber



## Beta_ (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich mal informieren, ob jemand Windows 10 schon mit einer AuzenTech X-Fi Forte 7.1 Soundkarte installiert hat?
Ich frage mich nämlich, da ja jetzt AuzenTech schon eine weile vom Markt verschwunden ist, ob es noch inoffizielle Treiber geben wird?
Oder ob ich mir eine neue Soundkarte zulegen muss für Windows 10.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

Da müssten ja die Treiber von Creative passen da die Karte ja darauf basiert, oder Daniel K. Der Brüller ist die Karte sicherlich nicht mehr aber es hängt auch davon ab was man damit befeuern will


----------



## Knuddelkatze (29. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Brüller ist die Karte sicherlich nicht mehr aber es hängt auch davon ab was man damit befeuern will



Warum soll die Karte nicht mehr der Brüller sein? Qualitativ ist diese immer noch herausragend und steht aktuellen Soundkarten in nichts nach, nur schade das Auzentech insolvent ist.

Im Creative Forum veröffentlicht Daniel K. in unregelmäßigen Abständen das sog. "SB X-Fi Series Support Pack" welches mittlerweile in Version 3.3 vom Frebuar 2015 vorliegt.

Es sollte also keine Probleme mit der Kombatibilität mit Windows 10 geben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juli 2015)

Hab die Karte selber noch wenn man sie zum Laufen bekommt dann kann man damit ohne Probleme noch einiges mit befeuern im direkten Vergleich zu meinem FiiO E10k merke ich weder beim Fidelio X1 noch bei einem Beyerdynamic 770 einen Unterschied. Würde einfach mal die Treiber für Windows 7 / 8 testen die sollten funktionieren.


----------



## Beta_ (29. Juli 2015)

Wäre natürlich schön wenn die Windows 8 Treiber laufen würden. Bin derzeit noch auf Win  8.1 und wenn ich jetzt upgrade auf 10 gibts ja kein zurück. Naja, außer ich kaufe Windows 8 nochmal. Bin mit der Soundkarte sehr zufrieden, benutze diese für eine Edifier S550 und Sennheiser Game Zero


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte die X-Fi Platinum und fand sogar die Xonar DX da etwas besser was den Klang angeht ( derzeitig D2X ). Seit Vista waren deren Treiber eher was für die Tonne. Ist eben auch die Frage der Hörgewohnheit und Hörvermögen. Bei vielem muss man derzeitig sein Glück mit Win 8 Treiber versuchen


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juli 2015)

Die X-FI Karten kannst du nicht mit Autentech-Karten Vergleichen, alles außer dem X-FI Chip ist auf der Forte deutlich hochwertiger bestückt den Unterschied zur D2X konnte ich mit einem DT880 auf jeden Fall feststellen die Forte klingt einen ticken besser aufgelösst.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte die gleiche Angst bezüglich meiner Auzentech-Karten und Windows 10. Mit dem Support Pack 3.4 läuft aber schon mal meine Prelude im Zweitrechner – und die ist älter (PCI).   Also, wird schon. Ich werd's in den kommenden Tagen am Hauptrechner mit der Forte ausprobieren, bin aber zuversichtlich.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es trotzdem beschämend das die Hersteller nicht schon was an Treibern am Start haben


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. August 2015)

Die Hersteller gibt es nicht mehr wie sollen die Treiber bereit stellen?


----------



## IceKillFX57 (13. September 2015)

Gibt es inzwischen etwas neues?
Also ob die Karte mit W10 korrekt läuft und wenn ja, mit welchem Treiber?


----------



## Iccy (24. Februar 2016)

Hey, ich hatte bisher leider keinen Erfolg. Letztes Wochenende, 4 Stunden damit verbracht verschiedene Treiberversionen zu installieren aber unter Windows 10 kriege ich die Auzentech X-Fi Forte nicht zum laufen. Bekomme immer "No Device Found"


----------



## troppa (26. September 2016)

Wollte mal was Feedback geben: 

Meine X-Fi Forte tut es nun unter Win 10 Pro 64bit Anniversary Update mit Daniel K's Support Pack 3.7. Mein größtes Problem mit dem Anniversary war, dass der Creative Konsolen Starter die Lautsprecherkonfig immer nach dem Neustart vergaß, was mir bei der Erstinstallation von Win 10 nicht aufgefallen war (Win 10 ist *noch*  mein Zweit-BS). Dann laß ich rein zufällig, weil ich das Support Pack für einen Freund runterladen wollte:



> *Release Notes:*
> 
> 
> *IF WINDOWS 8 / 8.1 / 10 DOES NOT SAVE SETTINGS*
> ...



Und dann fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen: Ich hatte kurz nach dem Anniversary Update den Schnellstart deaktiviert, da mein Rechner, wenn die Option aktiviert war, nicht mehr runterfahren wollte. Er fuhr immer wieder hoch und ich mußte Win 7 booten um herunterzufahren. Erst danach fiel mir auf, dass die Einstellung im Konsolen Starter nicht gespeichert wurden. Bei der Erstinstallation habe ich erst nach den Treiberinstallation den, für SSDs unnötigen, Schnellstart deaktiviert. Btw. eine echt gut versteckte Option.

Also wenn eurer Creative Konsolen Starter bzw. die Creative-Audio-Systemsteuerung die Lautsprecherkonfig, Basseinstellung, EQ, CMSS-3D oder Crystalizer Einstellung sowie die Kopfhörer und Digital E/A Einstellungen nicht "behalten" kann (Die THX-Konsole ist interessanterweise nicht betroffen):

 Einfach unter Systemsteuerung\Energieoptionen links auf "Auswählen, was beim Drücken von Netzschaltern gesehen soll" drücken dann bei "Schnellstart aktivieren" das Häkchen setzen. (Wenn die Option ausgegraut ist auf "Einige Einstellungen sind momentan nicht verfügbar" dann sollte es gehen.) Einstellung im Creative Konsolen Starter oder in der Creative-Audio-Systemsteuerung treffen und neustarten. Dann könnt ihr den Schnellstart wieder deaktivieren und Einstellung sind gespeichert. Wollt ihr dann an den Einstellung wieder etwas ändern, müsst ihr den Schnellstart wieder aktivieren und neustarten. Dann klapps auch mit der X-Fi Forte 7.1für mich immer noch die beste Soundkarte.


----------

